# L'immorale II parte



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2011)

Il Diario dal carcere di Schiele, prezioso nel lasciar scoprire l'aura romantica del suo essere artista,  

viene pubblicato oggi da Skira in occasione della mostra "Schiele e il suo tempo", ospitata a Palazzo Reale dal 24 febbraio al 6 giugno sotto la cura di Rudolf Leopold, direttore artistico del Leopold Museum di Vienna, e Franz Smola, conservatore dell'istituzione austriaca (di cui Skira cura anche il catalogo). Una sorta di appendice straordinaria che arricchisce il percorso di conoscenza ravvicinata del grande e controverso artista austriaco (1890-1918) traghettatore impietoso e suggestivo dell'estetica secessionista nell'eresia figurativa espressionista, morto giovanissimo a ventotto anni sfinito dalla febbre spagnola, tre giorni dopo lo moglie Edith al sesto mese di gravidanza. 

A raccontarlo, i quaranta lavori tra dipinti, acquerelli (tecnica superba per lui) e disegni che ne illustrano la parabola artistica accanto ad una selezione di opere di Gustav Klimt (1862-1918) patriarca e maestro indiscusso della secessione viennese, decorativo fino al midollo osseo, che canta la donna come icona da idolatrare, e Oskar Kokoschka (1886-1980) coetaneo di Schiele passionale e iconoclasta, oltre ai vari Gerstl e Moser, per documentare la trasformazione monumentale delle avanguardie dall'Art Nouveau all'espressionismo appunto in una Vienna all'alba del Novecento, che vede la nascita della psicanalisi freudiana, che fa da sfondo ai malinconici destini intrecciati da Schnitzler o da Musil, e che stimola le rivoluzionarie sinfonie di Schonberg


----------

